# What is your day job?--Help with my quarterlife crisis



## cecely (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi!

I am a recent-ish college graduate who is currently at that "what do I do now?.." stage in which I am no longer a student, have moved back home (the horror!), and am unemployed. Feeling lost and a little redundant at this time, ha-ha.

So, I'm curious about what other TFO members have chosen or want to do for their careers. Do you program computers? Run a household? (I was raised by a single mother. Running a household is absolutely a job...which is why she delegated and most of my childhood memories are with babysitters. Smart lady.) Did you go to grad school or maybe you are still in school? If so, what are you studying?

Or maybe you are living the dream: working with tortoises full-time! Well, actually I'm doing that in a way since I hang out with my tortoise all day browsing job listings except I am getting a negative salary.

Please share and help a fellow member figure out her quarterlife crisis!

-CC


----------



## Meganolvt (Jan 20, 2016)

Licensed Veterinary Technician! Best job ever (and most grossly underpaid).


----------



## TardisTortoise (Jan 20, 2016)

What is your degree in? I manage a Veterinary Hospital. It is hard work, but I really enjoy it. Figure out what is important to you in life, and work towards that no matter what. I wanted to help animals and the people who care about them.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 20, 2016)

I was a vet assistant for 7 years right out of high school, during that time I built up my photography business and now it pays the bills. I'll never be rich, but I sure am happy.


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2016)

Meganolvt said:


> Licensed Veterinary Technician! Best job ever (and most grossly underpaid).



My wife was a vet tech for 13 years before she got her Masters. She loved it and wishes she could go back to doing it and still make the money she makes now.


----------



## Meganolvt (Jan 20, 2016)

Tom post: 1274314 said:


> My wife was a vet tech for 13 years before she got her Masters. She loved it and wishes she could go back to doing it and still make the money she makes now.


Yep, money Is the only problem. My husband is an RN, he does a lot but not half of what I have to do, and he makes more than double what I do. It's very frustrating.


----------



## G-stars (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm in my last quarter of a 4 year university. My major is business with a concentration in finance. However I currently work full time at nights as an emt in a hospital and during the days (when I don't go to school) I intern with a government agency. 

My main goal is to make money from home. Which would allow me to spend as much time with all my animals. 

Having said all that, the best job I've had until now was working in a pet store. Loved playing with all the animals. If only the pay was better.


----------



## Blakem (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm currently in my last 8 weeks of my credential program. Once I finish, I'll have my credential in mild/moderate and moderate/severe special education. Since I'm doing my student teaching, it's a full time thing, and I pay my tuition to be in a classroom full time, yay! But, I'm done in 8 weeks and I'll hopefully be a substitute teacher until the fall term. 

It looks like you're located in California, as I am. Theirs tons of positions available in California in education, and many school are desperate. The website is edjoin.org. Good luck!


----------



## cecely (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, I didn't know there were so many members in the animal/human medical field!

I will never forget the time I brought my super skittish cat in one day because he had a tiny thing protruding from his butt. The vet took him to the back and we were waiting an unusually long time. I was about to walk out and ask what was happening when the vet suddenly burst through the door, hair all askew, and yelled "YOUR CAT HAS AN ABSCESS THIS BIG", making a golf ball sized shape with her hand, "WE DRAINED IT. THANK YOU FOR WAITING", and immediately left.

As I was walking out, I caught a glimpse of the back area with all the techs and it literally looked like a war zone. Some were still running around, there was one lady just standing there shell-shocked, and the rest were cleaning up, looking worn out but cool like "just drained a giant golf ball sized anal abscess, no big deal."

I shouted the sincerest thank you I could manage while holding a rattling and yowling pet carrier. Another cat lady in the waiting room shushed me.

Just wanted to thank you all for your tireless efforts to keep our pets healthy, happy, and pooping without pain.


----------



## cecely (Jan 21, 2016)

TardisTortoise said:


> What is your degree in? I manage a Veterinary Hospital. It is hard work, but I really enjoy it. Figure out what is important to you in life, and work towards that no matter what. I wanted to help animals and the people who care about them.



Thank you so much for your advice.

I have a Bachelor's degree in psychology, minor in gerontology. I was on a research track headed straight for life in academia. But, I'm starting to have doubts.

Hm, interesting how I phrased that sentence. If you omit the word research and replace academia with prison, the tone stays the same (sorry, told you I was a psych major).

Anyways, it sounds like you have put in a lot of hard work to get to where you are. That is my goal--to find a job that I love doing but challenges me as well. I think you can't have one without the other.


----------



## weldorNate (Jan 21, 2016)

Well my day job was re pairing broken train cars but temporarily laid off due to slow business time so I am getting a part time cashier job at a liquor store to pay my bills and pets needs


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 22, 2016)

I was an art major.
So I went on to be a mechanic. (Art doesn't pay.)
I was also into political science. It also has NO place in my real life.
I thought I'd play football and go on to the pros. My body disagreed.
I would say that your situation is more normal than you might be aware of.
You'll find your way.


----------



## swatsx (Jan 22, 2016)

Paramedic

Best job I ever had, you have to be a certain person though, doesn't pay all that great, long hours cold hot wind rain but yeah amazing


----------



## Rutibegga (Jan 22, 2016)

I work at cats-only veterinary clinic. I do their social media, I write informative articles for their website, send out newsletters, and handle a lot of the communication about results, post-surgical issues, etc... I'm hoping to be branching out and helping a doctor I work with start her own business soon, which should prove to be an adventure.

I have an English degree, if degrees matter at all.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 22, 2016)

I put myself through 4 years as a single mom. I worked nights as a waitress at Dennys. After getting my BA in sociology, I got a job with the state. I don't love it, but it allows me to do the things I do love.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 22, 2016)

One of my favorite jobs ever was as an assistant to a Film/Audio Visual Archivist in a university archive. It was relaxing and seriously fun! It doesn't hurt to check out classifieds at Universities.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 23, 2016)

I graduated with a ba with finance/accounting focus. I am a location manager for a building materials distributor. I was going into the medical field took two years of latin the rest was planned out...got layed off from my landscaping job while working my way through school. I started answering the phone at the current co i work for and fell in love with the business. I changed my plan to a BA focus and been with this company 30 years. long hours, hard word, good pay and we try to have fun as much as we can. find what you are passionate about and go with it. your education is good to have but many times it is a statement that you can set goals and achieve them. i know so many people who do not land in a field of their study but do very well because they follow they true passion. good luck and i hope you find exactly what you look for!


----------



## Turtlepete (Jan 23, 2016)

Well I'm only 18, but I run my own e-commerce businesses while doing some other odds and ends things. Never saw any hope in college, since the most likely outcome is that you will spend years of your life and 40 grand in student loans to get a degree in a flooded field. I've never excelled in academics anyways and would much prefer to work for myself. Not to mention e-commerce and other internet-run businesses are expanding rapidly. The overhead for running an actual storefront is becoming increasingly expensive while consumers move to purchasing from places like Amazon to get it cheaper and never have to leave their house. The downside is you spend a lot of time sitting on the computer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 25, 2016)

Turtlepete said:


> Well I'm only 18, but I run my own e-commerce businesses while doing some other odds and ends things. Never saw any hope in college, since the most likely outcome is that you will spend years of your life and 40 grand in student loans to get a degree in a flooded field. I've never excelled in academics anyways and would much prefer to work for myself. Not to mention e-commerce and other internet-run businesses are expanding rapidly. The overhead for running an actual storefront is becoming increasingly expensive while consumers move to purchasing from places like Amazon to get it cheaper and never have to leave their house. The downside is you spend a lot of time sitting on the computer.


There are few 18 year olds as sorted as PETE!! Impressive.


----------



## Foursteels (Jan 25, 2016)

Law Enforcement...Did my 20 years and retired. A challenging, but very rewarding career if you are interested in helping others, but don't like the medical profession. Now that I'm retired, and got bored staying home, I've been working for a Boar's Head distributor , which isn't as hectic or adventurous, but still involves interaction with people. 

Good luck with whatever you decide....just hope you find something that you enjoy doing because that makes it worthwhile....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm going through some online college courses now.
I just started last year in spring, so I'm almost finished with my mandatory English and Math catch up. I really don't know what I want my major to be, so in the meantime I'm taking Spanish, and am about to start German (because I don't want to lose my motivation by not not learning anything)
I've worked at a pizza shop for the last few years, and while I get really good tips and am definitely saving a bit, I'll have to get a different job someday. 
...So back to that missing major.
Do you have any idea what you want to do?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 26, 2016)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm going through some online college courses now.
> I just started last year in spring, so I'm almost finished with my mandatory English and Math catch up. I really don't know what I want my major to be, so in the meantime I'm taking Spanish, and am about to start German (because I don't want to lose my motivation by not not learning anything)
> I've worked at a pizza shop for the last few years, and while I get really good tips and am definitely saving a bit, I'll have to get a different job someday.
> ...So back to that missing major.
> Do you have any idea what you want to do?


Are you taking your foreign language courses online now too???? English and Math are standard online, but I'd be really curious about the foreign language.

Hmmm...I don't know what to say about the missing major, but I think you're smart for taking your time and continuing to take classes. What kind of stuff are you interested in? Any hobbies that could translate into work options? My husband is a professor and nothing beats that schedule! NOTHING! It is wonderful, but an extremely competitive field these days.


----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 26, 2016)

Are there any zookeepers out there?


----------



## Paul M Jones (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm an arborist. I work with trees. Takin care of sick or diseased trees plants and shrubs. It's fun. I make my own grafts. Last summer I made a fruit tree with 4 different types of fruit. Currently working on a mixed hibiscus shrub


----------



## MPRC (Jan 27, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> I'm an arborist. I work with trees. Takin care of sick or diseased trees plants and shrubs. It's fun. I make my own grafts. Last summer I made a fruit tree with 4 different types of fruit. Currently working on a mixed hibiscus shrub


I can't even keep fake plants alive. I envy green thumbs.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 27, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I can't even keep fake plants alive. I envy green thumbs.



And then you see the circus trees and go green all over


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2016)

MichaelaW said:


> Are there any zookeepers out there?



I know a few of those...


----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 27, 2016)

How did they go about going down the zoo career path? Did they start with a bachelor's degree?


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2016)

MichaelaW said:


> How did they go about going down the zoo career path? Did they start with a bachelor's degree?



It varies for everyone and depends on the zoo too. Some of them have doctorate degrees others don't even have a high school diploma.

Many people go through America's Teaching Zoo at Moorpark College here in Southern CA. That school will introduce you to many potential animal careers, including zoo keeper. Its a two year vocational program.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 27, 2016)

MichaelaW said:


> Are there any zookeepers out there?


I want to be.
Trouble is, there's no zoos near me so it's hard to be a zoo keeper without a zoo haha


----------



## KellyKhaos (Jan 28, 2016)

After 3 years of culinary school I'm pet/house sitter. I also work at / with a local wildlife sanctuary. I do social media stuff, work on the property & occasionally handle trap checks & collecting. But the best part is working with all the baby animals we get.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 28, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> I'm an arborist. I work with trees. Takin care of sick or diseased trees plants and shrubs. It's fun. I make my own grafts. Last summer I made a fruit tree with 4 different types of fruit. Currently working on a mixed hibiscus shrub


sounds like something a mad scientist would do. mwahahahaha


----------



## Paul M Jones (Jan 28, 2016)

dmmj said:


> sounds like something a mad scientist would do. mwahahahaha


Ha sometimes I feel like a mad scientist.


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 28, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I can't even keep fake plants alive. I envy green thumbs.


I have the same problem!


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 28, 2016)

I got hired by my local police department right out of high school in 2001 and took an early retirement in 2014 to go into the parrot business. Now I run an aviary with a friend.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll be in another situation soon.
After 36 years of this job. I'll be retiring but because I started so young and will still be in my early 50s, I'll want to start another career.
Back at square one...


----------



## Careym13 (Jan 28, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll be in another situation soon.
> After 36 years of this job. I'll be retiring but because I started so young and will still be in my early 50s, I'll want to start another career.
> Back at square one...


Any thoughts on what you are going to go into?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 28, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> I'm an arborist. I work with trees. Takin care of sick or diseased trees plants and shrubs. It's fun. I make my own grafts. Last summer I made a fruit tree with 4 different types of fruit. Currently working on a mixed hibiscus shrub


That sounds like the best tree ever.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 28, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Are you taking your foreign language courses online now too???? English and Math are standard online, but I'd be really curious about the foreign language.
> 
> Hmmm...I don't know what to say about the missing major, but I think you're smart for taking your time and continuing to take classes. What kind of stuff are you interested in? Any hobbies that could translate into work options? My husband is a professor and nothing beats that schedule! NOTHING! It is wonderful, but an extremely competitive field these days.


Yes, Spanish has been fun 
Did you ever take any in high school?

That's cool , what does he teach? I'm not a people person, so I don't think I'd do well


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 28, 2016)

Careym13 said:


> Any thoughts on what you are going to go into?


Maybe supplement my pension with my motorcycle repairing and restoring. It's only a hobby now and I rarely charge much money.


----------



## cecely (Jan 28, 2016)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm going through some online college courses now.
> I just started last year in spring, so I'm almost finished with my mandatory English and Math catch up. I really don't know what I want my major to be, so in the meantime I'm taking Spanish, and am about to start German (because I don't want to lose my motivation by not not learning anything)
> I've worked at a pizza shop for the last few years, and while I get really good tips and am definitely saving a bit, I'll have to get a different job someday.
> ...So back to that missing major.
> Do you have any idea what you want to do?



Sorry! I wrote out this long reply for you but I recently downloaded an app that tracks the websites you waste, I mean spend the most time on and TFO was like #1 on that list. So, it blocks me from accessing the site too much 

Anyways, I think its awesome you are taking your time to figure things out. If I could do it all over again I would take the community college transfer route. My sister did this and not only ended up at one of the top universities in California, she had the opportunity to really delve into her interests and saved a ton of money. However, if getting a degree is required for what you want to accomplish, it's important to do this in a productive way, meaning a full course load that is balanced with courses that interest you in addition to those required to transfer and/or graduate.

I think part of the reason for my current rut is that I went straight into a 4 year college with a declared major and got sucked into what I was "supposed" to do without really thinking about whether I wanted to do it. I am still interested in working in the psych/gerontology field--so, thankfully I landed somewhat in the ballpark of what I want to do although not in an academic setting as I had originally planned. I am also an awkward penguin so could not imagine being a professor either 

Right now, I'm looking into taking some art classes and volunteering at the shelter to get some experience that I can then apply to my dream career that I've been repressing, which is doing art and pet therapy for later life adults with depression or Alzheimer's : D


----------



## cecely (Jan 28, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> I'm an arborist. I work with trees. Takin care of sick or diseased trees plants and shrubs. It's fun. I make my own grafts. Last summer I made a fruit tree with 4 different types of fruit. Currently working on a mixed hibiscus shrub



Please make a grape/peanut hybrid. "One plant...one sandwich." -Dwight Schrute


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't have a job yet I'm 13 so have time to think but I kinda want own a tort sanctuary or a breeder for Russian torts but that might be hard with tom and Yvonne in the same state


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 2, 2016)

I currently work in publishing; will be finishing my master's program this year in library/archival sciences.  Hoping to find something in my new industry. Publishing has rather run its course for me.

Always stay open to new opportunities! It's always OK to look around at other jobs; which is what I'm doing now.  Hoping to apply for some of the jobs I found last night. Good luck to you. Would love to hear how it's going.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 2, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> I'm an arborist. I work with trees. Takin care of sick or diseased trees plants and shrubs. It's fun. I make my own grafts. Last summer I made a fruit tree with 4 different types of fruit. Currently working on a mixed hibiscus shrub


Wicked cool!  Do you have any certifications or a degree in botany?


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm a data analyst... Yawn 
But I actually love it lol


----------



## MichaelaW (Feb 2, 2016)

I work at Tractor Supply but I'm applying at a veterinary clinic and a zoo.


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 3, 2016)

MichaelaW said:


> I work at Tractor Supply but I'm applying at a veterinary clinic and a zoo.


Good luck with the zoo! I hope you get that one!


----------



## MichaelaW (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks! I hope so too. It's not looking very promising though in terms of getting hired. I've got several vet clinics that look hopeful.


----------



## keepergale (Feb 21, 2016)

MichaelaW said:


> Are there any zookeepers out there?


Retired


----------



## Oxalis (Feb 22, 2016)

keepergale said:


> Retired


I can't wait to get there.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm a 4th year law student. Hope to graduate next spring and get my masters degree. I would love to become a lawyer! . That's my dream job and everything I've been working for my entire life.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 1, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> I'm a 4th year law student. Hope to graduate next spring and get my masters degree. I would love to become a lawyer! . That's my dream job and everything I've been working for my entire life.


Go for your dreams!  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 1, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Go for your dreams!  Best of luck to you!


You're so sweet. Thank you ! Good luck to you, too.


----------



## 4jean (Mar 1, 2016)

I am a behavioral specialist in a middle school. I spend my days trying to figure out why middle schoolers do the things they do and then how to help them change their behavior. Never a dull moment, my days seldom go as planned and I love (almost) every minute of it.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 1, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> You're so sweet. Thank you ! Good luck to you, too.


Thanks!  I'm graduating with my master's in August, so I'm super excited to finally be done with school. A light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 1, 2016)

I was an over the road truck driver. Best job I'd ever had. Now I think I'd like to write something. But I have no imagination......


----------



## greenneonturtle (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm a mental health worker in a state psych ward and a behavioral specialist for a separate state department part time. Love what I do but still volunteer to work with turtles and tortoises on the side! (In two different countries as of this year.)

I found over time that what I excel at and enjoy is caring for others. Nothing has ever felt more natural to me.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Thanks!  I'm graduating with my master's in August, so I'm super excited to finally be done with school. A light at the end of the tunnel...


It does seem like that, doesn't it .


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 7, 2016)

Paul M Jones said:


> Ha sometimes I feel like a mad scientist.



I found a Rose of Sharon that has red, white and blue blooms. I thought it was kinda neat. Don't know yet if it made it thru the winter....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 8, 2016)

Hmmm, day job,really? Laying around watching courtTV counts, right? Well I do tend to Stanley the sulcata as well, but that's only tossing in some weed treats a couple times a week. He's got himself a very large outdoor grazing yard now the the others were temporarily adopted out for me while I was in recovery from an automobile accident.


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 8, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I found a Rose of Sharon that has red, white and blue blooms. I thought it was kinda neat. Don't know yet if it made it thru the winter....


I definitely hope so! I'm feeling the same way about all the tortoise plants I added last summer. The hibiscus seems to have established some serious roots so I think it'll be OK. Good thing the rabbits couldn't get in there too; they ate everything else in the yard!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 8, 2016)

You have Hibiscus in Michigan?????? It lives thru your winter? That's why I have Rose of Sharon, because I thought Hibiscus couldn't handle the snow, freeze
etc. RedfootNerd gave me some RoS seeds some years ago. Now I have 28 RoS trees, the most beautiful things ever. But no big tortoise to eat them. One is a really pretty lavender, my sis says it's mallow. Looks like Rose of Sharon to me.....only more full and taller. The red white and blue one is a slow grower and only blooms one color at a time.
Well, I know this is the wrong thread for garden talk, so maybe I'll see you over there. Or simply listen, because when my very first Clematis blooms you'll hear my scream!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2016)

I worked 30 years at the phone company. Started as a long distance operator, then supervisor, then manager. After that I transferred over to the Engineering department and was a drafter, then supervisor, then Communications Engineer. During my 30 years at Ma Bell I raised 3 kids. I truly enjoyed my job and looked forward to going to work. But my best job is now. I'm the manager of the only turtle and tortoise rescue in my area.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 8, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I was an over the road truck driver. Best job I'd ever had. Now I think I'd like to write something. But I have no imagination......



I think that is why most authors write of their experiences in life, and then some call it fiction. You don't need imagination just recall. Try some out on us here. As a woman in a highly male dominated profession I imagine you have some interesting things to say. Male friends that are truck drivers do. Just start clikity claking at the keyboard. Something is bound to come out. 

Motor Maggie's tales of the road...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 8, 2016)

Will said:


> I think that is why most authors write of their experiences in life, and then some call it fiction. You don't need imagination just recall. Try some out on us here. As a woman in a highly male dominated profession I imagine you have some interesting things to say. Male friends that are truck drivers do. Just start clikity claking at the keyboard. Something is bound to come out.
> 
> Motor Maggie's tales of the road...


I like that idea, but I think that most 'elders' on TFO are sick of my stories....I ate lunch in the Mojave desert with Merle Haggard and his crew...


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 8, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> You have Hibiscus in Michigan?????? It lives thru your winter? That's why I have Rose of Sharon, because I thought Hibiscus couldn't handle the snow, freeze
> etc. RedfootNerd gave me some RoS seeds some years ago. Now I have 28 RoS trees, the most beautiful things ever. But no big tortoise to eat them. One is a really pretty lavender, my sis says it's mallow. Looks like Rose of Sharon to me.....only more full and taller. The red white and blue one is a slow grower and only blooms one color at a time.
> Well, I know this is the wrong thread for garden talk, so maybe I'll see you over there. Or simply listen, because when my very first Clematis blooms you'll hear my scream!!!


Oh yeah, it totally grows here! We actually have 2 native _Hibiscus_ species in Michigan! I was surprised when I learned too. We have _Hibiscus moscheutos_ and _Hibiscus laevis_. You can use the USDA Plants Database to look up species. Here's a link to _Hibiscus mosheutos_. I chose this one as it happened to be available at a local nursery. Here's a photo of it last summer: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/media/first-hibiscus-bloom.6139/

In this area, "rose of Sharon" probably refers to _Hibiscus syriacus_, which isn't native to Michigan (it's been introduced to some states), but it can survive to about zone 5. It's also called "althea." My parents have 1 or 2 in their yard. The tropical variety is _Hibiscus rosa-sinensis_, and would have to stay indoors in Michigan. 

I started with The Tortoise Table and cross-referenced the safe-to-eat plants with our native plants species on The Native Plant Nursery database that my fianceé found. It was a lot of work, but definitely worth it, and not just for the tort. I have a better understanding of the plants around me too, which I'm always checking out when I'm out hiking. The things I learn just for my tortie!!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 8, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> Oh yeah, it totally grows here! We actually have 2 native _Hibiscus_ species in Michigan! I was surprised when I learned too. We have _Hibiscus moscheutos_ and _Hibiscus laevis_. You can use the USDA Plants Database to look up species. Here's a link to _Hibiscus mosheutos_. I chose this one as it happened to be available at a local nursery. Here's a photo of it last summer: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/media/first-hibiscus-bloom.6139/
> 
> In this area, "rose of Sharon" probably refers to _Hibiscus syriacus_, which isn't native to Michigan (it's been introduced to some states), but it can survive to about zone 5. It's also called "althea." My parents have 1 or 2 in their yard. The tropical variety is _Hibiscus rosa-sinensis_, and would have to stay indoors in Michigan.
> 
> I started with The Tortoise Table and cross-referenced the safe-to-eat plants with our native plants species on The Native Plant Nursery database that my fianceé found. It was a lot of work, but definitely worth it, and not just for the tort. I have a better understanding of the plants around me too, which I'm always checking out when I'm out hiking. The things I learn just for my tortie!!


Sometimes rose of Sharon is called "mallow" too. It's confusing since some people called _Malva_ plants "mallow." XD


----------



## RV's mom (Mar 8, 2016)

Respiratory Therapist. Working in a hospital (now a trauma center, yikes) is rewarding, difficult, sad, and the best decision I made when I went back to school. (I was 36 at the time). I'll have my 20 year anniversary this month with where I work, and will work there until I retire...

Good luck with what you decide to do. If you can find something you love or enjoy doing, it won't be so much like.. "work"


----------

